# 2008 Mosquito Madness!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

As a heads up for OGF'rs only...

Mosquito Madness, a $10,000 first place "open" team two day bass tournament, will be venturing into season number three on

*MAY 3rd and 4th, 2008*

Online registration for boat positions will be begin November 1st- capped at the first 100 teams paid.

NOAA 2008 schedule has two more dates for confirmed approval. Here's a peak...

April 19th Mosquito
June 21st Mosquito
Oct 11th Portage

Plan for some additions to NOAA this year to the traditional schedule such as Lake Erie and Tappan...Berlin dates will be there as well upon approval.

More on dobass in the next month or so...

Nip


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Erie....Am I dreaming....Bring on them brown fish!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Nip you have me thinking about next year when we haven't even finished this one up yet. You're the man!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

no portage powerhouse?


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

The quiet one says "geesh"!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> As a heads up for OGF'rs only...
> 
> Mosquito Madness, a $10,000 first place "open" team two day bass tournament, will be venturing into season number three on
> 
> ...


I'm in for all except Erie! They should transplant all those smallies to the Ohio River and make that half landfill, half parking lot up there!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

rumble on the river???


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Does anyone need partner for the maddness next year ?


----------



## AkronBass (Mar 17, 2007)

I am also looking for a partner for next years maddness


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm looking for sponsors!!! 

Culln' don't be a brown fish hater...you really need that trip I been promisin'!!!

The river rumble even with all of Erie's beauties would result in Procraft, Wayne Patterson and my team shown' up to fish. We'd have to split 10,000! Culln' would say he'd be there and then not show 

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> I'm looking for sponsors!!!
> 
> Culln' don't be a brown fish hater...you really need that trip I been promisin'!!!
> 
> ...


Oh that just hurts!

Seriously though you shouldn't count out the possibility of a "river rumble".
Kennedy Park could serve as a nice launch/weigh in site, we would obviously fish the Cumberland Pool with the Montgomery above and Pike Island below.
Big $$$ tournaments on the river usually draw and the locale mentioned above is no further away than anyplace you'd go out of on Erie.
Something different to think about for the future.
Hey, look at the Classic in Pittsburgh, tough fishn brings the cream to the top!

BTW, I ain't forgot about a promised trip sucker! I continue to wait patiently.
If it's the big pond though the wind better be outta any direction at 0!!!
(I don't own any dropshotn gear either, I fish like a man )


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> I'm looking for sponsors!!!
> 
> Culln' don't be a brown fish hater...you really need that trip I been promisin'!!!
> 
> ...


JUST TO GIVE AN UPDATE ON THE RIVER, I FISHED THE RIVER A FEW WEEKS AGO AND DID NOT EVEN PLACE IN THE MONEY. I THINK PROCRAFT GOT THE LAST CHECK. GARRY DAVIS AND HIS PARTNER WON IT, I THINK HE LIVES IN MIDINA OHIO, LONG WAY FROM THE RIVER I THINK. I THINK SUTEC WON THE LAST X SERIES HERE AND HE LIVES IN CANTON. I SERIOUSLY DONT THINK THIS IS WHAT WOULD KEEP PEOPLE FROM FISHING THE RIVER, GOT TO BE A BETTER REASON THAN A COUPLE PEOPLE THAT LIVE IN THIS AREA, LOOK HOW MANY PEOPLE LIVE NEAR PROTAGE, MOSQ, WEST BRANCH, AND PEOPLE FROM HERE GO TO THEM?? YOU JUST NEED TO COME THE RIGHT TIME OF THE YEAR TO GET GOOD BAGS. KEEP AFTER HIM CULLIN, I'LL EVEN OFFER TO TAKE HIM FISHIN A DAY HERE, NOT THAT IT WILL DO ANY GOOD WITH NO MORE TIME THAT I HAVE BEEN ON THE RIVER, ONE DAY THIS YEAR AND NEVER EVEN PUT THE BOAT IN LAST YEAR.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

heck, ol nip shouldn't be gettin on anyone's case...if i remeber right he dropped out of his own tournament just because it was at portage... highs in the 30's should not have even been considered a factor!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Dropped outa Powerhouse as I figured to be busy assisting law enforcement post event, didn't want any conflict of interests  .... we were in that weather 2am-5pm two days in a row...no fear JB, snow makes 'em eat!

We aint scared of you Patterson (maybe Culln is) it's just a matter of the "draw"- when the fish are scarce- so too are entries that makes the payout. 

Maybe a petition of say just 75 signatures for us to do such a thing and I'll talk to the team...

nip


----------



## Wayne Paterson (Jul 10, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Dropped outa Powerhouse as I figured to be busy assisting law enforcement post event, didn't want any conflict of interests  .... we were in that weather 2am-5pm two days in a row...no fear JB, snow makes 'em eat!
> 
> We aint scared of you Patterson (maybe Culln is) it's just a matter of the "draw"- when the fish are scarce- so too are entries that makes the payout.
> 
> ...



NOT ONE PERSON SAID ANYTHING ABOUT BEING SCARED BUT YOU FRANKS. ALL CULLIN AND MYSELF WAS TELLING YOU IS YOU ARE MISSING OUT ON A GOOD THING IF DONE AT THE PROPER TIME OF THE YEAR, ITS NOT LIKE YOU HAD ALL YOUR TOURNAMENTS FILLED THIS YEAR, SO IS IT BECAUSE PEOPLE WERE SCARED TO FISH AGSENT THOSE LOCALS, I THINK NOT. LAST YEAR WHEN I ASKED YOU IT WAS BECAUSE IT WAS TO FAR AWAY, THATS WHAT YOU TOLD ME AND NOW ITS BECAUSE OF NUMBERS. YOU TRY TO MAKE IT SOUND IN YOUR WORDS THAT I SAID PEOPLE WERE SCARED TO FISH THE RIVER BECAUSE OF ME, THATS A COP OUT, I NEVER SAID OR MENT NOTHING OF THE KIND, IF ANYTHING I WAS SAYING THAT ANYBODY CAN DO GOOD HERE. I JUST MADE MY LAST COMMENT ON THIS SUBJECT, DO WHATEVER YOU THINK WILL FILL YOUR FIELDS AND DONT LISTEN TO ANYBODY THAT MAKES A SUGGESTION BECAUSE THEY SURLEY MUST NOT KNOW WHAT WILL HELP.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Easy now banjo player, I was bustn' your chops completely!!!!  It is a compliment what I was saying...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

winter already???? c'mon frosty mornin's i'm ready for some ice!


----------



## HeadwatersEd (Mar 14, 2006)

LOL. I agree, I think someones afraid of the mighty Ohio river. Just kidding Rory.

As part of his team I'd be willing to try and hold him to his 75 signature petition deal. I've been wanting to go back to the river, but Rory is dead set against it. Spread the word and try to generate interest. Keep posting on this board. Saturate his email. He really is only concerned with the turnout and if we can keep the pressure on, he'll crack eventually.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

oh, he will crack  

i say drop west branch and add the river

guranteeeeeed the turn out will be better!


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah might as well come to river.If your out of it after first day you can always go to the track and play table games.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ok....to further hijack my own thread about a third $10,000 first place payout in Ohio history... (Mosquito Madness May 3rd & 4th 2008)

When is a good time to take such a thing to the river and which pool?

Notice all my Lake Erie friends are holding tight for 2008! They are usually worse than the riverrats 

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> ok....to further hijack my own thread about a third $10,000 first place payout in Ohio history... (Mosquito Madness May 3rd & 4th 2008)
> 
> When is a good time to take such a thing to the river and which pool?
> 
> ...


June or July...New Cumberland Pool.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

N.O.A.A. stands for what again?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Northern Open Anglers Association... and the price of peanuts in Russia is $4.12 a lb

Don't worry smallie, we'll be in Tennessee before you know it!

nip


----------



## Gomez (Apr 13, 2005)

Alright...My 2 cents....

I would be in for a Erie OR river event and I agree that a regular season river tournament would draw good. How about lake Milton? People under estimate the potential of this lake. (Milton Mayhem, maybe) 

Or...how about a Berlin Blitz???? Mosquito does get kind of old after all the spring tourneys. Mix it up man. Test everyones skills.

You got a good thing going Rory. I enjoy and look forward to fishing all of your events. Just some suggestions while I have an extra 15 seconds!

Oh BTW...Easy on the caffiene Wayne...We all love ya man!!
And the next person that goes to Russia..Pick me up some peanuts! Thats freakin cheap!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Speaking of mixing it up...
Someone threw this idea at me the other day and I really like it, what'yall think?
What if the directors of the three or four major circuits in the area got together (I know, a feat itself!) and picked one lake a year excluding Portage that everyone would NOT hold big tournaments on? Say in 2008 it's Berlin and 2009 Mosquito, 2010 West Branch, etc...

Is this a good idea? Would it allow some of these fisheries a much needed break from time to time and for that fact would it even matter?
If you factor in the river and Lake Milton there are plenty of options.
With all the pressure every year and such small bodies of water it appeals to me to give a body of water a rest.

Portage on the other hand is some freakish anomoly! You could have a 60 boat tourney there every weekend and need double digits to place...at least for a while .

Yeah I know it's a little far fetched but an interesting idea nonetheless.

Hit me back, I can take it!


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

Cull'in thats a great idea they already do it to some degree,with the river.Thats why we love it when everyone forgets about us down here and the fish'n turns on.Sure enough though everyone finds out and all the major circuits come and beat it to death.So,I guess what I'm tryin to say is if you guys wanna have big tourneys here when its good then you should still come when its not.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

"pressure" is more of an "enemy" factor than the totality of impact tournaments have on a fishery IMHO

With that said, indeed there is a change in feeding patterns, some displacement and less "dumb" fish.

It's just that TOTALITY factor again.

Fields of 50-90 teams, 6-10 times a year is MINISCULE in the big natural picture of the reservoirs being utilized. 

We as humans are much less in control of those factors that make such reservoirs as Portage...as LADUE...as even Mosquito, the type of bass angling fisheries that they are.

IF there was scientific reasoning that showed benefit to a particular body of water it'd be a great idea. That would be a great undertaking and unlikely.

Such a resolve at this time, would be total emotional speculation and possibly even... a touch of unfounded greed.

Look at the South w/ reservoirs of just 20-50k acres- running 500 team fields from time to time with litterally HUNDREDS of events annually with 100+ fields.

Proper management of forage, habitat, and control of pollution from industry is moreso why those fish still grow- still eat and still put smiles on everyones faces when they catch em'!!!

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> "pressure" is more of an "enemy" factor than the totality of impact tournaments have on a fishery IMHO
> 
> With that said, indeed there is a change in feeding patterns, some displacement and less "dumb" fish.
> 
> ...


We'll have to agree to disagree on this one! 
I don't think it's the "enemy" that let's me count the number of 4 pounders from Mosquito on one hand over the last five or six years!
Before she started getting hammered on a regular basis in the late 90's three's and four's dominated a creel up there.

I don't like comparing 20-50k acre reservoirs with year round growing seasons to our puddles either, it's not even as close as apples and oranges.

As far as proper management and control of pollution you must not be talkin 'bout Ohio! New York might be your best northern most example of that working.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Why arent you in NY right now???  

So...your saying the size of Mosquito bass have become less due to tournament activity... come on Culln' I wanna wrestle now!!! Not everyone caught 3-4 lbrs- just you!!! 

4lbrs are already pretty old...a few years later they are naturally deceased. Then you have their productive spawns reflected in the past two+ years with "limits" of fish 12" or greater for much of the field, and overall field avg increasing...just wait, as these class years age, they will replace their mothers and you can be happy again...

even if tournaments continue there.

Indeed, the reference to the management practices specific to black bass was geared towards states who economically reley on their propagation.

BTW- to save the future of bass fishing on the Ohio river FBFP will abstain from tournaments there for 2008 only lolol  I wonder if the other directors will follow suit:T 

nip


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Why arent you in NY right now???
> 
> So...your saying the size of Mosquito bass have become less due to tournament activity... come on Culln' I wanna wrestle now!!! Not everyone caught 3-4 lbrs- just you!!!
> 
> ...


I'll be in NY at the end of the month, question is, why aren't you there now?

I dont wanna wrassle, I'll take it out on ya on that return fishing trip....whenever that may be! 

As far as 'squito, size has decreased considerably but I disagee that overall numbers have increased. Im catchn em now just as I caught em before only now nothin weighs over two pounds! 
Don't worry, I'll still be there next year trying to catch 8lbs. like everyone else.


----------

